# Trouble with Kelsie molds



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm not sure how it happened, but two of my big kelsie molds have bottoms that are warped. I had them in storage in the upstairs last summer and when I brought them down is when I noticed that the sides would not go into the groove no matter what I tried. Putting them on a flat surface allowed me to see that they are slightly bowed. 

Is there anyway to fix this? I tried heating them up and then applying weights. Don't know if I put enough heat on them...I was probably a little too cautious. I only have 4 of these molds, and two of them I cannot use and would really like too. I don't think they came this way, but now, when I did try to use them, they leaked soap all over the place before I noticed the sides were not seated. 

Any ideas?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know my husband when seeing the molds told me to store them for long term storage together, tightened down with the lag bolts (even though I don't ever use the bolts for soaping). Other than thowing away the liners, I now just use plastic cling wrap for the bottom liner, I have had zero problems with mine and simply keep them stacked on top of each other not even together between uses. Mine are so tight that I use a white rubber mallet to bang my sides into the bottom, it's also why they never leak and I don't have to bolt them. I am so sorry this happened, but I don't see how you can fix this. I am not sure how applying heat will make them warp back into their original shape. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I was thinking I could add heat and make them soft then put on cinder block weights to make them flat again.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I am of little help- but I have read somewhere else on the web someone had a similar issue. Sorry your molds aren't holding up.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Anita,
I am so sorry this happened. Don't despair. I have transitioned to a solid, non collapsible mold. I set the size to be large enough to use on LB of scent. I line it with a green garbage bag. It was very easy to make and use.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Well, I don't know how I did it, but I managed to beat those sides down into all FOUR of my molds! Two are still bowed on the bottom, but I lined them with a plastic garbage bag so if they popped back out, at least the soap would be contained and not running all over my kitchen. I used three of the molds today and they did fine. One of the dividers would not go down all the way but hopefully it won't create too much of a problem when I unmold. I'm hoping that the heat and weight from the soap might help get rid of the bow.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your freakin me out  I knew with hoof trimming and shaving I was not going to be soaping at all for about 4 days, when I put my molds on top of the shelf I slid in the dividers and put them square on top of each other...normally everything is askew  No more, I would die without my molds!!! Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Vicki I'm sorry! I have a confession. Yes, these molds were in storage for oh, maybe 8 months or so. Before that I had been using them and doing the oven process at just a little under 200 degrees. I got to looking at the mold that is bowed the worst, and it does have some kind of "tracks" on the bottom. I thought the mold had developed these in storage, because I just thought I had been using all 4 of the molds before we moved. I think that this mold did not get used for whatever reason until after moving, which is when I noticed the problem, and that these marks are from the oven rack....we no longer have the oven so I cannot line it up to see for sure. We put it in one of the rentals and no longer have ANY oven at all, which is why I had to stop oven-curing, not that I've noticed a difference in the soap.....

I think it bowed in the oven, not in storage. I used it and just unmolded the soap this morning. Yes, some of the bars were a little uneven, but I don't have a level place to pour so that isn't unusual. I checked the bottom. It is still bowed, but the sides went in easier this time and I hooked up those screws for the first time. I can't use this mold if making more than one type of log as the dividers won't seat but for a regular slab batch it will still work.

Next time I make soap I'm going to set cinder blocks over the dividers to see if they will push the middle down with all that weight and heat. I think when I added the weights the first time, it was distributed all over the mold. They need the weights over the center where the bowing is. I think. I'm not giving up on them. They cost too much!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That makes more sense that it is from being in the oven  I am going to OP if and when my soaproom addition ever gets its turn to be done!!! but it is going to be super low, 135, more about warm and a place to keep all the molds all together until they are cut, rather than really OPing them at 150. Each 'oven' will hold 8 molds, so it is going to be excellent!

Hopefully the cinder block will work....or it will push the deviders into the warped mold so tight it will be locked together for life  Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

"Hopefully the cinder block will work....or it will push the deviders into the warped mold so tight it will be locked together for life  Vicki"

Oh Lord, I hope not!


----------

